

AngelGate: Super Angel Collusion? (the tweets so far) On Keepstream - Cmccann7
http://keepstream.com/JimEngland/angelgate-super-angel-collusion-

======
Cmccann7
Was just forwarded this from a friend. It's a public record of everything
going on with the AngelGate scandal.

All the records of who said what, linked appropriately are there. Makes for a
good public depository of everything.

Feels like being a real reporter on a real case collecting all of the facts
about the story!

------
smoody
the title should probably read "(the _tweets_ so far)" because, as we all
know, opinions and articles delivered via twitter are not always "facts."

~~~
Cmccann7
updated! The author was trying to pull in the facts, but yes all these tweets
could be wrong as well.

------
joshu
I like how my snark was taken as valuable evidence.

------
lid
If that's _everything_ then it's pretty poor

